# Uber cheating drivers?



## IcemanUber (Nov 19, 2018)

I drive with two phones for Uber only. I do this to look for Surge pricing, have for 6 months. So I was driving Saturday night in a surge area, I accept a ride which shows on the app as a 1.8 but I check the second phone, zoom into the street and it shows 2.2 surge. The ride cancels and I am instantly hit by another ride, this showing surge of 1.3 yet my second phone shows surge at 1.6. It’s a short distance to the rides home and in that time the surge on my second phone goes up, not down to 2.3. 

My question, do others see this happen often?? I am going to track this and maybe ask the rider what they are being charged to see if there is discrepancies.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I see it too.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think it is a profit strategy, like at the airport staging lot...shows 1.6x...best I can get is 1.3x. Three declines in a row...you go to back of cue. It's akin to false advertising.


----------



## UberDriverGIG (Nov 21, 2018)

IcemanUber said:


> I drive with two phones for Uber only. I do this to look for Surge pricing, have for 6 months. So I was driving Saturday night in a surge area, I accept a ride which shows on the app as a 1.8 but I check the second phone, zoom into the street and it shows 2.2 surge. The ride cancels and I am instantly hit by another ride, this showing surge of 1.3 yet my second phone shows surge at 1.6. It's a short distance to the rides home and in that time the surge on my second phone goes up, not down to 2.3.
> 
> My question, do others see this happen often?? I am going to track this and maybe ask the rider what they are being charged to see if there is discrepancies.


It probably changed on the drivers side before the riders side changes because someone else got the higher surge. Uber also has an estimated fare that riders will see that varies from the pay you receive, that could also have something to do with it.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

How many times out of a hundred does a surge come in higher than shown? For me, in LV, I'd say about 4, about 15 are what is shown and the rest...is always less...about 80%.


----------

